# spdtool database



## Ketxxx (Nov 25, 2007)

Consider this a database for anybody that messes up their modules because they arent careful enough when using spdtool. Aside from this, I figure the thread may come in handy for people having trouble clocking their memory modules, they can scroll through looking for somebody with the same modules they have and compare the module timings ( TRRD,TWR, etc) and adjust theirs accordingly if there are differences. Layout with required info is simple, but effective. I'll use the current kit of Patriot memory I'm using for the layout example.

*Manufacturer:* Patriot
*Type:* DDR2
*Capacity:* 2x1GB Dual Channel kit
*Speed:* PC6400 (800MHz)
*Default Timings:* 4-4-4-12
*Memory IC (if known) :*

Memory Timings:






See attachment for spd data dump. Also attached is spdtool 0.62 so theres no "where can I get spdtool from"  posts. So its totally clear this thread is for all kinds of memory, SoDIMM, DDR, DDR2\3, etc.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 25, 2007)

dont mean to piss on your fire but we already have a spd database ket,but its not as pretty as yours


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 25, 2007)

I know, mines more detailed and useful though


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 25, 2007)

find me a spd dump of some G.Skill F1-3200PHU2-2GBZX you will be the all time memory god,ive searched everywhere and cant find it


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 25, 2007)

How about you dump the data off the modules?  even if their messed up I can edit the dump to generic timings which should work.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 25, 2007)

because the spd data on them isnt even gskill


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 25, 2007)

Athlon..... :shadedshu


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 25, 2007)

i had to flash the gskills to the other memory's spd to get all four 1gb sticks to boot at 1T


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 25, 2007)

Alternatively.. you could of just changed the command rate to 1T in the spd data


----------



## spud107 (Nov 25, 2007)

want a spd dump froman ocz 1gb?

Manufacturer: OCZ
Type: DDR
Capacity: 2x1GB Dual Channel kit
Speed: PC3200 (200MHz)
Default Timings: 2-3-2-5
Memory IC (if known) : ?


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 25, 2007)

maunufacturer: Corsair
type: DDR2
capacity 2X512Mb Dual channel kit
speed PC6400 (800MHz)
Default timings 5-5-5-15
memory IC most likely PROMOS

CM2X512A-6400 XMS6405v4.1 0631250-9 = PROMOS 0.09u 64Mx8 ETT






View attachment corsairPC6400.zip


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 25, 2007)

spud107 said:


> want a spd dump froman ocz 1gb?
> 
> off topic- are you any good with mb bios's? an chance u could take a look  at mine to see if vcore options are hidden anywhere?



start a new thread and attach a copy of ur bios then pm me the thread link.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 25, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> Alternatively.. you could of just changed the command rate to 1T in the spd data



they were unmatched sticks so it was easier to just flash the spd from the others to the gskill


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 25, 2007)

Bad Athlon. *slaps Athlon with shovel* you should know better than to think spd data written for different sticks (likely using a different PCB and IC) would work.

ED- Also please remember to lay info out as I and Sneeky have, otherwise people wont know a lot of important info. (yes I'm including YOU in that spud, named and shamed! )


----------



## spud107 (Nov 25, 2007)

sorry, too tired last night, fixed now


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 26, 2007)

np. Here is a modified spd data file. I changed timings so their much more forgiving when OCing, without largely effecting performance.

Manufacturer: Patriot
Type: DDR2
Capacity: 2x1GB Dual Channel kit
Speed: PC6400 (800MHz)
Default Timings: 4-4-4-12
Memory IC (if known) : Elpedia or D9s
New Timings: 5-5-5-16-32-42-5-8-5-5 @ 800MHz divider, 4-4-4-11-22-28-4-6-4-4 @ 667MHz divider, 3-3-3-8-16-21-3-4-3-3 @ 400MHz divider


----------



## Scrizz (Nov 29, 2007)

spd from 1GB PQI DDR 667






http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=10862&stc=1&d=1196312432


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 29, 2007)

Well after a bit of "adjusting" from Ketxxx my ram is now stable at 1000MHz up from 900ish at its best prior to his tweaks. Thanks were placed on the first post for ya m8!


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 29, 2007)

TY v. much  at this stage I'm going to extent a limited time offer to anyone not confident in using spdtool themselves and offer to adjust spd latencies for them. Just attach a zipped spd dump in this thread and I'll have a look and modify where possible.


----------



## Scrizz (Nov 29, 2007)

Could you check my PQI uptop?


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 29, 2007)

Done. see screen for edited latencies.

To flash the new spd data open the new spd file then select file>write. Remember to write the new spd data to BOTH modules!


----------



## Scrizz (Nov 29, 2007)

thx


----------



## thebeephaha (Nov 29, 2007)

I just was looking through this an realized how awesome this tool is.... like wow!

I had two sticks of my Mushkin with EPP profiles, and two older sticks of the same model ram without it (older revision) and I used this tool to copy the newer spd data to the old ones!

Manufacturer: Mushkin
Type: DDR2
Capacity: 2x1GB Dual Channel kit
Speed: PC6400 (800MHz)
Default Timings: 4-4-3-10
Memory IC (if known) : ???

Profiles attached for BOTH rams, the older and the new.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 30, 2007)

Hey Ketxxx if you could , please take a look at these and see if there is some love to get them running with this ABIT.


Manufacturer: OCZ
Type: DDR2
Capacity: 2X1GB Dual Channel kit
Speed: Pc8500  (1066MHz)
Default Timings: 5-5-5-15
Memory IC: supposedly Micron D7's







View attachment OCZ1066.zip


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 30, 2007)

Done. See screen for basic latency info. A lot of the fine-tuned timings were messed up for them modules to work on the abit, they _should_ be ok now though.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 30, 2007)

Ty sir will get to flashing them shortly!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 30, 2007)

say ketx if i dumped my spd on here could you mod it with timings that are suggested for my memory?


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 30, 2007)

I can do, but not for a day or 2, I just started the very long and tedious process of switching to Win XP Pro 64bit, its a bastard trying to get all native 64bit drivers an software.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 30, 2007)

oh bloody hell why you doing that m8,youll be back to 32bit before you know it


----------



## Scrizz (Nov 30, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> oh bloody hell why you doing that m8,youll be back to 32bit before you know it



I know how that feels


----------



## Ketxxx (Dec 1, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> oh bloody hell why you doing that m8,youll be back to 32bit before you know it



I have to. For me 32bit is starting to suck royally. From the little use I've had on XP64 its very good, fast an stable too. XP64 sucked hard when it first come along but now its matured its great. There aint no way I'm gonna use Vista that POS is a downgrade.


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 14, 2007)

*Manufacturer:* G.Skill
*Type:* DDR2
*Capacity:* 2x1GB Dual Channel kit
*Speed:* PC6400 (800MHz)
*Default Timings:* 5-5-5-15

Memory Timings:


----------



## recalldata (Apr 19, 2008)

*i want to make double the memory size*

hello guys, can any body help me . i have one 256 ddr1 kingston and one 128 mb ddr1, i m using spd i want to change my 128 mb ddr specification to 256 ,whenever i changing the rows and columns, and restarts the memory not starting , and screen gets faked, pls help me .

thanks in advANCE


----------

